# How to set-up your tank for breeding purpose



## yoshipray (Feb 28, 2006)

How would I set up my 125g tank for rbp breeding purpose? Would I use under gravel filter? Live plants? Or can anyone directed me to an old post, cause I’m sure this topic has been brought up many times.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

an undergravel wouldn't be good because it might pull fry or eggs under.

If your keeping the eggs/fry in the 120 with the rest of the fish your going to need a lot of cover. A lot of live plants will provide the needed shelter and maybe food for you new fry.

Lot's of cover and good amount of water changes are key.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

my 125 has a sand bottom some ig rocks and live plants. as soon as my reds went in the tank they started breeding.

if you want to keep the fry and sell them then I wouldn't leave them in the tank as your filters would suck up most of them.

just set up your tank the way you want to and keep the water changes regular.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

^^ yeah, you can pretty much set it up how you want, as long as your fish, and tank are healthy. No UGF either

then you just have to play the wating game.

Good luck man


----------



## Phenixx (Mar 19, 2006)

what your you think is the smallest size of a tank for breeding ?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I've heard of it being done in tanks as small as 55g. but it is easiest done in a 100+g tank


----------

